# Recommendations for a suit for regular cutouts?



## D Semple (Jun 18, 2010)

I have an EZ breeze jacket and it is durable. Front zipper could be better, but if the zipper could voice an opinion it would say the fat guy just needs to drop a few pounds. The jacket gets hot if there is no breeze, but it is virtually sting proof. Does pick up dirt easy.

If I've got to do a lot of crawling around I just use the cheap white coveralls, otherwise I wear shorts or jeans.

Next jacket I buy will be the ultra breeze. It looks well worth the extra money.

Don


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

I have a ultra breeze that I have been using for three year and very happy with it. Do 5>;7 cut outs a year. I bought before all of the copy cat ones came out. So I can't speak on them. 
David


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

I know I am going to switch to an ultra breeze when mine is worn out.


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

As a follow up. 90% of the time a jacket is fine. Thinking of a knockoff suit for the other 10% of the time. It is no fun doing a cut out on your belly.


----------



## Mrobisr (Mar 10, 2012)

My pigeon mountain knock-off ultra breeze has been outstanding, but no zippered legs. Me personally I tape my suit to boot with duct tape when I will be around crawling bees problem solved.


----------



## Ryan Williamson (Feb 28, 2012)

I got a pigeon mtn suit last year and can't say enough about how poorly designed it is. I am not tall 5'7"and cant lift my arms much above horizontal before the sleeves pull way back. I sew for a living and I have never seen a worse arm attachment pattern. I am planning to cut it appart and resew it so I can lift my arms up for cutouts and swarms.


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

I always wore double-fronted Carhartt pants (for the lean-on-ladder stings and general durability) and a Golden Breeze jacket. Heat management is a big deal with our brutal sun here; I would worry about bibs for range of motion and for heat. I worry about heat stroke a lot more than a few stings... for the jobs the jacket pulls up I had a small bungee-style elastic that went from front hem between the legs to back hem. With the heavy pants it never was, er, uncomfortable. For jobs where you end up reaching in to tight spots yes you'll snag the material with a ventilated suit on nails etc; for those I sucked it up and used a canvas bee jacket and hat/veil. If temperature is an issue and you can't use the ventilated suit there are vests made for EMTs/firefighters etc. that keep your core cool. They're not cheap but doing a cutout 18' up on a wall that's reading 153F in the sun you start to think about it . Did you say you go through three pair of gloves?! I still have in rotation the first pair of gauntleted gloves I started doing cutouts with.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

On a hot day, you can't beat the Ultra Breeze suit. Even on a warm day... I also have a Golden Bee Products suit, which is as good. They seem to have moved the zipper to the size on the new ones, though, so I might prefer the Ultra Breeze.


----------



## Monkadelic (Feb 5, 2010)

Seconding Ben's mention of vented suits and snags... I tend to snag my vented jacket a lot more than my non-vented jacket or full suit. Also, regular canvas is easy to chuck in the washer. Starch it and it will be more sting-proof, I bet...I've thought about it but haven't tried it.

I keep my vented jacket for regular inspections, and my non-vented gear for helping with removals. I'd rather not rip a huge hole in my comfy, vented suit while crawling around underneath a trailer...that's what my full suit is for, although I've had to sew gauntlets for the legs and arms because it rides up.

I like the idea of adding elbow and knee patches too...


----------

